# CSV-Anbindung an Java



## Guest (21. Aug 2008)

Ich möchte einige Daten verwalten. Dazu stehen mit Webtechnologien auf Java-Basis zur Verfügung (z.B. Servlet, Java Beans). Version ist "1.5.0_07", was auch nicht zu ändern ist.


Gefordert ist die Speicherung der Daten auf dem Tomcat in einer Datei. Hier wäre mir CSV am liebsten. 

Existiert für Java eine Anbindung an CSV, dass ich mir meine Daten nicht selber auslesen muss? Hat jemand vielleicht entsprechenden Code parat (inklusive einiger Erläuterungen). Ich würde mir sowas wie die PerlDBI wünschen...

Falls es sich so nicht machen lässt bin ich auch für Alternativen zu haben, aber um die Datei kommen wir nicht...


Danke für eure Unterstützung,



Peter


----------



## kama (21. Aug 2008)

Hi,

wie wäre es mit:
http://supercsv.sourceforge.net/

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## cr4ch (26. Aug 2008)

Moin
Also zuerst mal ein wenig Klugscheißen:

Dir ist schon klar, dass selbst eine Datenbank (MySQL usw.) als Datei auf der Platte liegt ^^

Persönlich würde ich dir von CSV abraten. Ist nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäß. Außerdem hat CSV einige Nachteile, die nur schwer zu lösen sind (darstelleung von Listen, dynamischen Arrasy ...)

Wenn du umbedingt eine Datei brauchst, die du selber lesen kannst, würde ich dir raten JSON zu verwenden. Kannst damit wesentlich besser Objekte abbilden. Und _NEIN_ JSON hat nicht umbedingt was mit JavaScript zu tun.

jsonmarshaller - Google Code
Maven - Json-lib::Welcome

Alternative dazu kann man natürlich das ganze als XML speichern. Hat auch einges an Vorteilen und wäre auf dem Stand der Zeit (irgendwie will jeder alles als XML speichern, egal obs praktisch ist oder nicht). 

Für XML gibt es übrigens auch Datenbanken, wobei ich mich noch nie damit beschäftigt habe und nicht weiß wie viel Aufwand sowas darstellt.

Gruß


----------

